

What Is Apple's Macroscalar Architecture? - samps
http://www.cs.washington.edu/homes/asampson/blog/macroscalar.html

======
ecubed
Just finished my first Computer Architecture & Organization class, and after
reading this article, I now have 6-7 more tabs open with wikipedias on the
slew of acronyms he uses. A very well written article that I'm pretty sure
just turned my night into wikipedia night

------
cromwellian
How does this stuff differ from the way GPU shader compilers extract ILP
today? For example, IIRC, AMD GPUs compiler will already examine a given
instruction stream, split it up into homogenous instruction groups (called
clauses) and pack them tightly into oodles of VLIW units based on dependency
graph information.

Is this just another case of Apple giving existing practice a new name, and
shepherding a patent through the USPTO?

~~~
stephencanon
The article would appear to answer your question: "It’s a high-level
microarchitecture style: an alternative, rather than an extension, to today’s
pervasive out-of-order superscalar designs, VLIW architectures, or vector
machines."

